# Should I sell or donate?



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I have a HUGE mess to purge. The house we moved from was had about twice as much finished living space; the entire upstairs wasn't finished and it's not really a priority to complete at this point. The bad part is that the unfinished space is now a huge junk pile. And I mean junk. Christmas decorations, gobs of clothes that haven't been worn in years, luggage, even more piles of kids clothes, extra kitchen stuff that doesn't fit in my new kitchen (canning jars, lids), office supply stuff, books, old music CDs and DVDs (I did manage to pitch the videos) - bedroom furniture that we don't have a bedroom for (and really wouldn't use it if we did) ... it just goes on and on and on. Sometimes I swear I am one major life catastrophe from becoming a hoarder, though you'd never know it unless you saw my attic. I keep my living space super decluttered ... I just pitch it all upstairs !!! :facepalm:

I'm REALLY good at yard sales (or I just have that much crap) and have had a two in the past 5 years that brought in a *lot* of money. Enough that it makes me want to hold on to the stuff for another sale ... but we live so far out that I don't know how the traffic would be for a sale. And that's my conumdrum. Do I hold on to it, organize and price it then set it out for a yard sale that I advertise the heck out of this spring ... or just start making trips to the Christian ministry up the street? I have taken several trunk loads over the two years we have been here but you'd never know it. And I have given away gobs of the girls clothes as a couple of friends have newish baby girls - so hopefully most of it went to good use. 

I was also considering renting a table at the local flea market and just hoping the stuff would sell but I've never done that and have no idea if it would even be worth it. I guess I could also try to consign some of it ... but goodness I don't have all that extra time. 

I'm ready to purge and to purge for good. I just don't want to toss things if I might could make some money off it if but I'm so stinking tired of tripping over crap. I can't stand the thought of going upstairs to the attic - it makes my pulse quicken and chest tight. 

What should I do?


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

PrettyPaisley said:


> ... but goodness I don't have all that extra time.
> 
> What should I do?


I think you answered your own question above. 

DONATE.

All except the canning jars/lids, if you do canning.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have an relatives/friends in town that would let you hold a garage sale at their place?

If not, then I would say donate.


----------



## homeinmontana (Jul 21, 2004)

If you were asking this question BEFORE you moved to the new place I would say donate for sure, rather than moving it all. That's what I did when I moved the last time, the thrift store even came and picked it up! I've been happy with that decision.
Since you have already moved it, and it's not cluttering up your living space, and you're really good at yard sales.....I think you should plan on advertising the daylights out of a spring sale. You could take your time and organize everything, and make a little money on the deal. Then donate whatever doesn't sell so you don't have to deal with it anymore. I would not even consider schlepping it out to a flea market, but that's just me...too much extra work. Good luck!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

IF you have debt, organize, advertise and have a sale....all proceeds going to pay off that debt.

IF you savings account is low? Organize, advertise and have a sale, and beef up your account.

I would organize / start pricing it now.
Advertise. Craigs List, Flyers in the nearest town, Ad in the little town paper, BIG bright signs starting at the main road, with arrows.....
You have a talent at organizing and generating cash in yard sales......
Do it!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I personally don't care to organize yard sales, but I've had them in the past if I thought I could bring in at least $500.00. If I didn't, then I call a charity I respect and tell them to come get it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Same dilemma. Not only do I live too far out but down a series of narrow roads. And I don't think I want a bunch of strangers here anyway. It's one of those I don't like any of those options.
I guess I need to try to break it up into a manageable tasks. But I have a tendency to "organize" by moving the mess around. My big hurdle is way too many books. I inherited a library. Everytime I pick one up, I think that it sounds interesting and I'll just hang on to it til I get time to read it. I've been reading every day for the last ten years and have only made it through maybe 10%.
I'm my biggest obstacle.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Try your local buy-sell-trade Facebook page.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I guess I could tote it all to my MILs house. She is defintely in town! 
The past sales I have had I've made an average of $800 - both times selling furniture -which I have more of to sell this time, too. It just seems sooooo overwhelming to even get started but it has to be done. I've actually considered taking a few pictures of the stuff and seeing if I could sell it in one large lot to someone who does the flea market thing or needs garage sale items. I just don't want the hassle of haggling but then having them come haul it away would almost be worth it !! Wonder if there are people out there who would be interested ? I know that they would really low ball me but maybe it's better than having to deal with it all. 


I guess I could try a sale - planning on the very first warm day of spring ! I used to do the neon poster board arrows ... at 3 major intersections around the town we lived in I would plaster yard sale signs at the lights and then these 6 x 6 or so squares that had black arrows drawn on them - leading all the way to my driveway. I would spend a solid two hours posting signs before dawn - but it worked. 

Maybe I'll start digging out the stuff and go from there. Donating the things I know won't have that much value (clothes and stuff) and see what's left.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd try to sell the big stuff like furniture. As you sort thru the other stuff, donate it to the resale/charity store two or three boxes at a time. That way when you are done, you are done. for me, clothes that have not been worn this year won't be worn next year either. Out they go... If I haven't used this fancy thingamajig this year, I won't next year either. I do save things I will use, canning jars, fabric,blankets, rugs. There's also that " special" category of "I use this once a year but I do use it every year". Think large cooking or serving pieces . Those get stored in the garage or basement, not in our immediate living areas. If you are ready to purge, do it now while you are in the mood! If I were closer, I'd come help. There's nothing I like better than digging in and organizing.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd take several pics from several angles and put it up on Craigslist for a set amount. "For $500 you can have all of this stuff-furniture included!" Make it so that they have to haul it off and make triple sure there is nothing you want to keep in there. They'll even take the pics off the wall.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

The last yard sale I had, when it was over I put up a big sign in the yard that said 'FREE STUFF'. Sure made cleanup easy.  Within a very short period of time there was nothing left.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Call the ministry. Ask them if they haul it all. 
There is a guy that has a business of this on... DIY. He cleans out garages for free but he gets to keep and sell anything he finds that is worth it.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Some people really enjoy hosting garage sales. My time is too limited to set everything out, tag it all, sit there all weekend waiting for sales, then bag the remains for charity. 

I give it all to charity and take fair market resale value on my taxes and I'm very pleased with that arrangement.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm with Laura on this; if you have debt or a lower savings, sell. Don't think of it as work, only think about how much better you will feel when not only the stuff is gone, but some debt is too! 

I also like the idea proposed by KnowOne. That will clear it out quick.

Good luck!


----------



## heidilynn04 (Jan 20, 2014)

If a donation is made, and you get a receipt, how do you claim it on your taxes? Would you need to itemize instead of taking standard deduction or does your donation go under charity? Inexperience speaking here.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

If you're looking at having the sale a couple of months away, you can start spending just 1 hour each day now getting things ready, that won't seem like too much effort. And start advertising 2 weeks ahead, signs, local paper, Craigslist, everywhere you can. Having the attic space to store it is a blessing for this kind of thing, you can take your time. Good luck!


----------



## dashingjames (Jul 15, 2014)

Try to sell those things out on a garage sale or donate them. You'll have to be brave to sell those things that have many memories of you. Those things will have new memories to their new owner. Surely your move will be smooth and you will have some extra money(if you have sell those things) in your credit.


----------

